# Parking at Bristol



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Need to be in Bristol for weekend soon & can only get Friday night at CC site (Sat fully booked).

Does anyone know of a safe parking place if needed. Do not need to stay in MH as daughter lives there.

Regards


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I know space is tight at the Baltic Wharf site but there is an area just to the right of the gates as you come in - or was when we were last there- which was empty even in summer.

Have you explained the problem to the wardens there and asked if there is a corner into which you can squeeze your van overnight on Saturday ?

G


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Have spoken to the wardens but they wont commit anything until we are actually there.

This is for a backup if we cant stay.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Which part of Bristol does your daughter live in, as there are a number of CL's surrounding Bristol

Andrew


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, off Gloucester Road. Her road is too narrow to park in.

Only CS or CL I could find was about 10 miles out.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I know there is one at Keynsham - but perhaps that is the one you know of, as it is the other side of Bristol to that you want.... 

There was a place upon the Downs where people used to park, but I haven't heard of it lately....

I am fortunate in that my brother lives in the flats next to Baltic Wharf and we stay in there, (he has to move his car) but it does save £18!!

Carol


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brandywine said:


> Thanks Andrew, off Gloucester Road. Her road is too narrow to park in.
> .


Is there a school or college along there who might let you leave it their car park late Saturday to Sunday ?

G


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

That's a good point, when we needed one Christmas to park at our daughter's in Plymouth - their road had parking on either side and an occasional bus coming up the road, so no room for our motorhome - and it was on a hill anyway, so no good for sleeping in! 

They asked in the church at the end of the road, and they allowed us to park in the church car park....

Always worth asking, or perhaps if you were sleeping in it, there may be an industrial area close by you could stop in overnight. Any large pubs nearby you could ask....perhaps offering to go in for a meal...

Carol


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

There's a CL I noticed just off the A38 at Gaunts Earthcott, would be about 7 miles to Gloucester Rd but it's on the right side of town and it's the A38 all the way.


Andrew


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Brandywine
The next road down on the right will take you to a big car park, this is opposite Lunns Boat Yard, or just down the road about 200yrds is the Cottage Pub, again with a big car park, or finally there is a big public car park by the SS Great Brittan just behind the Bristol Packet's booking hut.
Hope this helps.
Regards
Tel


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can park outside of my house if you can not find any where 
chapter


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the help, especially chapter.

Will now wait & see what happens on the day.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Off Gloucester Road?

The Ashley Down colleges are not too far away.

Huge car parks.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

pippin said:


> Off Gloucester Road?
> 
> The Ashley Down colleges are not too far away.
> 
> Huge car parks.


Brings back (Blurred) memories of Bristol Polytechnic!!


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

When we were at Baltic last year a large mh was parked outside the site on the road opp the site for 3 days it is a wide road with parking one side with what looks like no restictions and we began to wonder why we had paid for the site even a shop dead opp i also noticed a coach stay over njght 
you will see what i mean when you arrive at the site
Bill


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

pippin said:


> Off Gloucester Road?
> 
> The Ashley Down colleges are not too far away.
> 
> Huge car parks.


Is it still a college?

Might of been dreaming, but I had an idea that it was being converted into Housing

Andrew


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

smokingdragon said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Off Gloucester Road?
> ...


It had just become Bath Uni when I started there 8) actually got to the Bath campus for my final two terms 

It was originally an orphanage  (or workhouse  )

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mullers Orphanages - I went there, but not as an orphan!

In 1965/66 & 1971. Did my MN Radio Officers ticket there.

Pert of it was Bristol Polytechnic and our bit was Bristol Technical College.

Happy memories!


----------

